# Hermie question



## Artfan (Oct 14, 2007)

If a hermie pollanates a female what sort of seeds will the female produce, will they be 1 quarter male and 3 quarter female
Peace Artfan


----------



## 50bud (Oct 14, 2007)

not exactly sure on this but im pretty sure, a hermie gene will pass on to the seed it aided in producing, so therefore the seed will be hermie dominant.


----------



## HGB (Oct 14, 2007)

50bud said:
			
		

> the seed will be hermie dominant.



that it will indeed   a breeders worse nightmare there thats for sure.....

same as fem seeds..... wish there wasn't such thing


----------



## LLCoolBud (Oct 15, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> that it will indeed   a breeders worse nightmare there thats for sure.....
> 
> same as fem seeds..... wish there wasn't such thing



Erm from my knowedge those will be feminized seeds not hermie seeds, plants have to be mistreated to create hermies. In a few strains there is hermis traits because of them growing in extremely harsh conditions for the most part rare landrace sativas.

If you buy any seeds and your plants hermi you jsut will have some feminized and slighly mutated and unique seeds. It will not create hermi seeds all self polinating just take care of them and maybe take a chance and look for light leaks in your gorw area ect.


----------



## HGB (Oct 15, 2007)

LLCoolBud said:
			
		

> Erm from my knowedge those will be feminized seeds not hermie seeds,



A forsed herm can make fem seed but not with it's self and that doesnt always work    most use chemicals that are kinda nasty to make fem seeds....

the herm trait WILL show up some where down the line IMHO....

I have been down this road and there is NO place in my grow for herms or fem seeds or seeds from those....I learned the hard way after 3 years into a strain project...

It's like going backwards from what we want.... high breed plants

.02


----------



## Hick (Oct 16, 2007)

LLCoolBud said:
			
		

> Erm from my knowedge those will be feminized seeds not hermie seeds, plants have to be mistreated to create hermies. In a few strains there is hermis traits because of them growing in extremely harsh conditions for the most part rare landrace sativas.
> 
> If you buy any seeds and your plants hermi you jsut will have some feminized and slighly mutated and unique seeds. It will not create hermi seeds all self polinating just take care of them and maybe take a chance and look for light leaks in your gorw area ect.



*"Hermies, procreate hermies"* ...
  sorry, but this post is sooo far from factual that I don't know where to begin...
..I guess suggesting reading the "sticky" at the top of this section would be a good start.
"Mendels P square".. first..

here is more discussions on the subject.
http://http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10382&highlight=hermies+procreate+hermies
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15144&highlight=hermies+procreate+hermies

"IF"....the seeds are from a hermi pollination, they may well tend to produce "mostly" fem's the first fillia(generation)...but the hermi' gene IS still present, at best, as a recessive trait. And "WILL" in a future generation, rear it's ugly head. 
  A very respected and reputable breeder once explained hermies to me like this..
 "If you leave a plot of _"drug quality"_ mj to go feral, procreate itself, within a few years(generations) they entire crop will revert to hemp" 
  "Why?..because the Paternal side of the gene pool is dominated by _early _ flowering males and hermophradites"
  Leading to the conclusion, that the secret of "improving and maintaining quality cannabis", lies in the recessive traits of "late" flowering males.
..and making the point that hermi's are detrimental to the gene pool of the same..


----------



## Mutt (Oct 16, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> It's like going backwards from what we want.... high breed plants
> 
> .02



I agree 100% with that statement and Hicks. Males are not a curse, they are necessary where hermie's and femd seeds make it so a good male will not show up. Thus limiting the gene pool. IMHO. I can only imagine what great male phenos were lost to femd breeding.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Oct 16, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> *"Hermies, procreate hermies"* ...
> sorry, but this post is sooo far from factual that I don't know where to begin...
> ..I guess suggesting reading the "sticky" at the top of this section would be a good start.
> "Mendels P square".. first..
> ...



I agree 100% that continually using the hermied seeds to breed is risky, but again some of the  most sought after strains were created in this way. I do not support constant s1 pollination but if you were to buy f2-f1 seeds i thinking the first Hermie generation would only mildly represent the hermi trait then further plants self pollinating. Basically i believe the seeds that come from a stress hermi a few could be salvageable not all not most but some , i don't believe a hermi produces all hermi seed you will get some females sometimes some males and a few shemales.


----------



## Hick (Oct 17, 2007)

"Regardless of the outcome of female/male ratio in the first fillia, the hermophrodite gene is _there_ and waiting for the oppurtunity to _express_ itself without rhyme nor reason. ...it is referred to as "_Recessive"_ trait/characteristic. 
  Further procreation with "that" trait, only serves to solidify it's presence "more " in each fillia. You are, essentially, _selectively breeding *for/toward* that characteristic"_.. rather than "away/elimination" of it, as the breeders high quality drug cannabis have been for decades.
"s1" pollination has possibly "saved" a few of the .._elite_ strains, by producing seeds of a particularly desirable phenotype or cutting, but it was NOT accomplished with your everyday run of the mill hermies, nor by _Ameture_ 'seedmakers'.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 17, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> but it was NOT accomplished with your everyday run of the mill hermies, nor by _Ameture_ 'seedmakers'.


:yeahthat:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 17, 2007)

i had a female pollinated by a hermie, when i planted the seed and took it through the veg phase, all looked good. however, when i began flowering there were pollen sacks coming straight out of the calyx!
not a sign throughout the veg phase of any abnormalities.
i now have around 500 seed which are useless, and 1 cosmic nights gal which is now the mother of many.


----------



## Richy-B (Oct 17, 2007)

Huh. I'm still learning but I also was lead to believe all my hermie seeds would be female, but after reading the info above ,I don't want to risk a whole crop turning in  late veg stage I'd be upset. Maybe I'll just give a few a try. I have alot of hermie seeds. I would like a genetic spoof if it is like the ones I've been hearing about that change color and what not! TBG has a post on some WW. 4 out of ten  turned purple. All from hermie plant. Makes me wonder?


----------

